# User hat kein Zugriff auf Netzwerkressourcen - root schon.

## Erdie

Ich habe mein altes Lenovo Laptop mit Gentoo ausgerüstet. Jetzt läuft alles. Allerdings kann der angelegte user keine Netzwerkaufrufe machen. Der User kann auch nicht den DNS, geschweige denn andere IP Adressen, pingen. Der user hat folgende Gruppen:

```

id

uid=1000(martin) gid=1000(martin) Gruppen=1000(martin),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),20(dialout),27(video),80(cdrw),85(usb),100(users),250(portage)

```

Beim Ping kommt gar nichts zurück auch keine Fehlermeldung. Root funktioniert normal.

route:

```

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

default         fritz.box       0.0.0.0         UG    3003   0        0 wlp3s0

192.168.178.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     3003   0        0 wlp3s0

```

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, das ist ein triviales Problem aber meine Brett vor dem Kopf hindert mich daran, es zu erkennen ..

Was sehr strange ist:

wget funktioniert:

```

wget http://www.erdie.de/index.html

--2022-03-23 10:39:05--  http://www.erdie.de/index.html

Auflösen des Hostnamens www.erdie.de… 217.160.0.64

Verbindungsaufbau zu www.erdie.de|217.160.0.64|:80 … verbunden.

HTTP-Anforderung gesendet, auf Antwort wird gewartet … 200 OK

Länge: 676 [text/html]

Wird in »index.html.2« gespeichert.

index.html.2                   100%[=================================================>]     676  --.-KB/s    in 0s      

2022-03-23 10:39:05 (52,4 MB/s) - »index.html.2« gespeichert [676/676]

```

Ping aber nicht:

```

martin@lenovo ~ $ ping www.erdie.de

martin@lenovo ~ $ 

```

Da passiert einfach gar nicht   :Shocked: 

----------

## schmidicom

Vielleicht ein Problem mit den Linux-Capabilities...

Hat dein ping das folgende CAP-Flag?

```
~> getcap /bin/ping

/bin/ping cap_net_raw=ep
```

EDIT:

Wenn es fehlt hast du vielleicht einfach das globale USE-Flag "caps" nicht aktiv.

----------

## Erdie

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Vielleicht ein Problem mit den Linux-Capabilities...
> 
> Hat dein ping das folgende CAP-Flag?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Das hatte ich tatsächlich nicht. jetzt ist erstmal kompilieren angesagt. Das dauert auf dem Ding. Erstmal vielen Dank, darauf wäre ich spontan nicht gekommen.

BTW: Auf meinem Desktop ist das flag nicht gesetzt und da funktionert alles - wie kann das sein?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> BTW: Auf meinem Desktop ist das flag nicht gesetzt und da funktionert alles - wie kann das sein?

 

Dann wird der Prozess dort wohl irgendwie anders die nötigen Rechte bekommen.

Ganz früher haben solche Programme das suid bekommen, danach kam erst mal die Möglichkeit einem laufenden Prozess temporär ein CAP-Flag zu verpassen und dann die dauerhaftere Variante übers Dateisystem (siehe manpage "CAPABILITIES(7)").

Keine Ahnung wies bei deinem Desktop gelöst ist, das kann unter Gentoo ja jeder machen wie er/sie will.  :Smile: 

EDIT:

Habe grade einen Blick ins ebuild von "net-misc/iputils" geworfen und gemerkt das die CAP-Flags nur mit dem USE-Flag "filecaps" gesetzt werden. Falls das USE-Flag "caps" also nicht reicht braucht es wohl auch noch "filecaps". Sorry...

----------

## mike155

Da Ping mit ICMP arbeitet, braucht es erweiterte Rechte. Also muss es entweder als set-uid root installiert werden - oder es braucht die CAP_NET_RAW capability.

Früher wurde ping mit set-uid root installiert. Heutzutage verwendet man lieber die CAP_NET_RAW capability, weil Ping damit weniger Berechtigungen erhält. Allerdings muss das Dateisystem capabilities unterstützen. Außerdem muss man beim Kopieren aufpassen, weil die capabilities dabei schnell verloren gehen:

```
# cd /bin

# cp ping ping2

# ls -la ping ping2

-rwx--x--x 1 root root 77328 Feb 20 23:44 ping

-rwx--x--- 1 root root 77328 Mar 23 14:25 ping2

# getcap ping

ping cap_net_raw=ep

# getcap ping2

<nichts>
```

@Erdie: wenn Ping nicht mehr funktioniert, gibt es vielleicht noch weitere Programme, die nicht mehr funktionieren. Kannst Du Dich erinnern, was Du gemacht hast und warum ping bei Dir offenbar ohne set-uid und ohne CAP_NET_RAW capability installiert ist? Dann können wir Dir vielleicht sagen, auf welche anderen Programme Du achten musst.

----------

## Erdie

Ich hatte mich bisher nie um das flag gekümmert, alles lief immer out of the box. Und jetzt plötzlich braucht man das, komisch ..

Nach einem Worldupdate kann der user jetzt pingen aber im Browser kann keine Verbindung aufgebaut werden. Ich habe Falkon / quwebengine instlaliert. Ich hoffe jetzt mal nicht, dass ich die neu bauen muß, das hatte 30 Stunden gedauert.

Jetzt baue ich erstmal den Kernel neu, da die ext3 ext4 Optionen für das caps flag nicht aktiviert waren und schaue dann nochmal.

----------

## Erdie

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Erdie: wenn Ping nicht mehr funktioniert, gibt es vielleicht noch weitere Programme, die nicht mehr funktionieren. Kannst Du Dich erinnern, was Du gemacht hast und warum ping bei Dir offenbar ohne set-uid und ohne CAP_NET_RAW capability installiert ist? Dann können wir Dir vielleicht sagen, auf welche anderen Programme Du achten musst.

 

Ich habe den Rechner gerade jetzt neu aufgebaut und an den flags nichts gedreht. Es ist also alles frisch.Und was Du sagst stimmt, der Browser kann keine Verbinduing aufbauen, siehe oben. Ich baue erstmal den Kern neu.

BTW Meine letzte Installation ist so ca 10 Jahr her, kann das sein, dass das damals anders lief? Und im x86 Installationsleitfaden steht nix davon soweit ich weiß oder  ich habs übersehen, kann ja sein ..

----------

## mike155

Nach https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Ext4 muss CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY aktiviert sein, damit Capabilities funktionieren. Falls diese Option bei Dir deaktiviert ist, ist das vermutlich der Grund. 

In diesem Fall: 

Kompiliere den Kernel neu und reboote.

Emerge danach net-misc/iputils. Dieses Paket enthält ping.

Prüfe, ob die capabilities angezeigt werden und ob Ping auch von einem normalen Benutzer aus funktioniert.

```
# cd /bin

# getcap ping

ping cap_net_raw=ep
```

Wenn Ping wieder funktioniert, kann ich eine Liste der Pakete posten, die Du neu installieren musst. Es sind nicht viele. qtwebengine musst Du vermutlich NICHT neu bauen.

----------

## Erdie

Ping funktioniert inzwischen obwohl die capabilities noch nicht angezeigt werden. Nur die Webbrowser Verbindung funktioniert noch nicht. Der Kernel ist noch am bauen, ich melde mich nach dem Reboot. Und vielen DANK!

----------

## Erdie

So ist nun gebaut und ping hat das caps flag. Maschine rebootet.

Ich vermute ich bauche glibc nochmal denn nach dem setzen von caps hatte ich die beim worldupdate auch in der Liste aber das Filesystem hatte keine Unterstützung, daher funzt ein Woldupdate jetzt wohl nicht mehr.

----------

## mike155

Hier die Dateien, bei denen bei mir Capabilities gesetzt sind:

```
# cd /

# getcap -r usr bin sbin

usr/libexec/gstreamer-1.0/gst-ptp-helper cap_net_bind_service,cap_net_admin=ep

usr/bin/cdda2wav cap_dac_override,cap_net_bind_service,cap_sys_rawio,cap_sys_admin,cap_sys_nice=ep

usr/bin/readcd cap_dac_override,cap_net_bind_service,cap_sys_rawio,cap_sys_admin=ep

usr/bin/dumpcap cap_dac_read_search,cap_net_admin,cap_net_raw=ep

usr/bin/cdrecord cap_dac_override,cap_net_bind_service,cap_ipc_lock,cap_sys_rawio,cap_sys_admin,cap_sys_nice,cap_sys_resource=ep

usr/lib64/libexec/kf5/start_kdeinit cap_sys_resource=ep

bin/ping cap_net_raw=ep

bin/arping cap_net_raw=ep

sbin/unix_chkpwd cap_dac_override=ep

```

Es sind also nur wenige Dateien. Du könntest Dir die zugehörigen Pakete raussuchen und diese neu bauen. Das sollte schnell gehen. 

Bei qtwebenegine (ich hab es zufällig gerade installiert, weil ich jemandem bei einem Bug helfe) habe ich keine Dateien mit Capabilities gefunden.

----------

## Erdie

Ausser iputils und unix_chkpwd habe ich bei mir nichts gefunden aus deiner Liste. Glibc habe ich vorsichtshalber nochmal gebaut aber das Problem mit dem Webbrowser ist leider noch geblieben. Der hängt im Request. Ich schau mir die List aller caps relevanten Pakte mal auf gpo.zugaina.org an und guck ob da was dabei ist was bei mir auf den Platte liegt.

EDIT: Ich habe eine Idee, wie ich das herausfinde: Ich entferne das USE flag und starte ein -p world, das gibt mir die Liste und dann füge ich das flag wieder hinzu und baue genau die Liste - dem, was ich jetzt schon gebaut habe. Das müßte funktionieren.

Folgende Liste ist dabei rausgekommen:

```

app-misc/pax-utils

sys-apps/util-linux

sys-libs/glibc

net-misc/iputils

sys-apps/coreutils

sys-apps/iproute2

app-admin/syslog

sys-auth/pambase

app-crypt/pinentry

```

Ich werde das jetzt ohne glibc und iputils (die hatte ich schon) neu bauen und dann sehen, was geht. iproute2 und pinentry sieht schon verdächtig aus ..

----------

## Erdie

Es ist was schief gegangen. Die flags wurden nicht gesetzt. Browser funktioniert immer noch nicht. 

```

getcap -r bin sbin lib usr

bin/ping cap_net_raw=ep

bin/arping cap_net_raw=ep

sbin/unix_chkpwd cap_dac_override=ep

```

Das ist alles, hmm .. jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter ausser alles neu bauen aber das dauert Tage  :Sad: 

----------

## mike155

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Es ist was schief gegangen. Die flags wurden nicht gesetzt. Browser funktioniert immer noch nicht. 
> 
> ```
> 
> getcap -r bin sbin lib usr
> ...

 

Die obige Ausgabe von getcap sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus. Bei mir kam ja auch nicht viel mehr.

Verstehe ich es richtig,  dass ...

Ping jetzt wieder geht - nicht nur als root, sondern auch unter Deinem User? 

auch alles andere (bis auf den Browser) geht - auch unter Deinem User? Dass wget funktioniert, hast Du ja schon oben geschrieben. Funktionieren auch nslookup bzw. dig unter Deinem User?

das Einige, was nicht geht, Dein Browser ist?

Wenn das so ist, dann wäre das erste Problem (das Ping-Problem und fehlende capabilities) gelöst. Ich vermute, dass Dein Browser-Problem eine ganz andere Ursache hat. Deswegen bringt es vermutlich auch nichts, das System neu zu bauen.

----------

## firefly

Was für einen browser verwendest du genau und hat dieser ähnlich wie firefox/chrome "developer tools"?

Wenn ja dann öffne diese tools mal und versuche dann eine seite zu laden.

In den "developer tools" von firefox/chrome gibt es einen Tab "Network" in dem werden alle requests aufgelistet welche der browser beim laden einer webseite ausführt aufgelistet.

Dadurch sollte man eventuell herausfinden können wo genau der browser in einen timeout rennt.

Mögliche Stellen während eines requests wo so ein timeout auftreten könnte:

1. DNS Abfrage

2. Verbindungsaufbau zum Server

3. Beim laden der Daten an sich.

Spontan würde mir folgendes Problem einfallen.

Der Browser ist konfiguriert DoH (DNS over HTTPS) zu verwenden, statt den resolver des systems, nur die konfigurierte gegenstelle reagiert überhaupt nicht.

Ach ja ich funktioniert für den user auch kein nslookup/wget? Sorry wenn du das schon geschrieben hast, ich habe dann wohl übersehen.

----------

## Erdie

 *mike155 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Verstehe ich es richtig,  dass ...
> 
> Ping jetzt wieder geht - nicht nur als root, sondern auch unter Deinem User? 
> ...

 

Das Ping Problem funktionierte schon ganz am Anfang wieder nachdem ich den Kernel mit erweiterten FS featues gebaut hatte UND iptools neu gebaut hatte. 

Wget funktionierte von Anfang an

nslookup habe ich jetzt erst installiert und es funktioniert als user

@firefly I habe Falkon installiert, der bleibt im Request hängen. Wenn ich die URL Zeile markiere, dann scheint da der Content in Zeichenform drin zu sein oder ein ssl Zertificat. Das fängt mit folgenden Zeichen an:

```

data:text/html;charset=UTF-8,%3Chtml%3E%3Chead%3E%0A%3Cmeta%20http-equiv%3D%22content-type%22%20content%3D%22text%2Fhtml%3B%20charset%3Dutf-8%22%3E%0A%3Ctitle%3ESeite%20kann%20nicht%20geladen%20werden%3C%2Ftitle%3E%0A%3Cstyle%3E%0Ahtml%20%7Bbackground%3A%20%23dddddd%3Bfont-family%3A%20sans-serif%3Bcolor%3A%20%23525c66%3B%7D%0Ahtml%20%2A%20%7Bfont-size%3A%20100%25%3Bline-height%3A%201.6%3B%7D%0A%23box%20%7Bbackground%3A%20%23ffffff%3Bmax-width%3A650px%3Bmin-width%3A400px%3Boverflow%3Aauto%3Bmargin%3A%2025px%20auto%2010px%20auto%3Bpadding%3A%2010px%2040px%3Btext-align%3A%20left%3Bdirection%3A%20ltr%3B%7D%0Ahr%20%7Bcolor%3A%20lightgray%3Bwidth%3A%20100%25%3B%7D%0Aimg%20%7Bfloat%3A%20left%3Bmargin-left%3A%20-

... hier steht noch viel mehr .. insgesamt 5,1 kb 

```

----------

## firefly

ich hab testweise falkon installiert (3.1.0-r1).

Mit F12 kannst du die "developer tools" öffnen für den aktuellen tab.

Dort gibt es auf der rechten seite eine Ansicht mit buttons oben "Elements, Console, Source, Network,..."

Dort auf Network clicken und dann die seite im tab neu laden bzw. eine neue seite laden zu lassen.

In der Network ansicht werden, wie schon gesagt, alle requests aufgelistet, welche der browser macht.

Da wäre es gut zu wissen bei welchen request er hängen bleibt.

Ansonsten schonmal probiert mit einem frischen profil/settings zu starten? Nicht das irgendwelche Einstellungen da was kaputt gemacht haben

----------

## Erdie

1. Löschen der Konfiguration bringt keine Änderung.

2. Browser reagiert nicht auf F12. Wenn man den Load Prozess stoppen möchte, wird er instantan wieder gestartet.

3. Allerdings habe ich folgendes entdeckt:

Syslog meldet einen segfault in der qtwebengine, und zwar stakkato - mäßig ständig immer wieder wenn der Browser versucht etwas zu laden. Von daher denke ich mal es könnte sich lohnen die qtwebengine neu zu bauen - auch wenn es weh tut und fast 2 Tage dauert.

Hier ein Ausschnitt des Syslogs:

```

Mar 24 07:38:17 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2518]: segfault at 909c17f ip b3679f9d sp a6bb1514 error 6

Mar 24 07:38:17 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:17 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2528]: segfault at 909c17f ip b3679f9d sp a6bb1514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b063d000+68b7000]

Mar 24 07:38:17 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2535]: segfault at 909c17f ip b3679f9d sp a5baf514 error 6

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2539]: segfault at 909c17f ip b3679f9d sp a63b0514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b063d000+68b7000]

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2544]: segfault at 909c17f ip b3679f9d sp a63b0514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b063d000+68b7000]

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2549]: segfault at 909c17f ip b3679f9d sp a63b0514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b063d000+68b7000]

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2554]: segfault at 909c17f ip b3679f9d sp a63b0514 error 6

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2552]: segfault at 909c17f ip b3679f9d sp a73b2514 error 6

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2555]: segfault at 909c17f ip b3679f9d sp a5baf514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b063d000+68b7000]

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2559]: segfault at 909c17f ip b3679f9d sp a63b0514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b063d000+68b7000]

Mar 24 07:38:18 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: show_signal_msg: 6 callbacks suppressed

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2635]: segfault at 909c17f ip b36e3f9d sp a741c514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b06a7000+68b7000]

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2642]: segfault at 909c17f ip b36e3f9d sp a641a514 error 6

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2647]: segfault at 909c17f ip b36e3f9d sp a641a514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b06a7000+68b7000]

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2653]: segfault at 909c17f ip b36e3f9d sp a5c19514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b06a7000+68b7000]

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2656]: segfault at 909c17f ip b36e3f9d sp a6c1b514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b06a7000+68b7000]

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2655]: segfault at 909c17f ip b36e3f9d sp a741c514 error 6

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2662]: segfault at 909c17f ip b36e3f9d sp a641a514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b06a7000+68b7000]

Mar 24 07:38:25 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 24 07:38:26 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[2667]: segfault at 909c17f ip b36e3f9d sp a641a514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b06a7000+68b7000]

```

----------

## mike155

Wenn man bei Google nach "QtWebEngineProc segfault" sucht, findet man ein paar Ergebnisse. Beispielsweise: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1101840.html. Ich habe kurz über die Ergebnisliste drübergeschaut. Einfache Lösungen habe ich nicht gesehen.

An dieser Stelle würde ich qtwenengine auch neu bauen. 

Kannst Du qtwenengine auf Deinem schnellen Desktop-PC bauen und dann als binary package auf Dein Notebook übertragen? Beispielsweise mit quickpkg? Bei größeren Paketen (GCC, LibreOffice, Firefox, usw.) mache ich das regelmäßig. Ich will mein armes Notebook ja nicht zu Tode quälen. Viele Notebooks sind für solche Dauerlasten nicht gebaut.

Alternativ könntest Du den Browser wechseln. 'emerge firefox' benötigt bei mir beispielsweise nur 30% der Zeit, die alleine 'emerge qtwebengine' benötigt. Oder Du verwendest Firefox-bin oder Google Chrome.

----------

## Erdie

Ich lass das jetzt einfach durchrattern, das alte Lenovo T60 ist so einiges gewohnt ..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Ich lass das jetzt einfach durchrattern, das alte Lenovo T60 ist so einiges gewohnt .. 

 

Ah, der gute alte T60. Den hatte ich auch mal! Solides Notebook! 

Schau doch mal, ob viel Swapping stattfindet. Dann könntest Du die Kompilierzeit für die Zukunft vielleicht reduzieren, wenn Du die Anzahl der parallelen Jobs reduzierst.

----------

## Erdie

Ich bin jetzt etwas geschockt. Selbst ein -e @world hat nichts an dem Problem geändert. Das log sieht zeimlich gleich aus:

```

Mar 26 05:05:56 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[7565]: segfault at 909c17f ip b362ff9d sp a7368514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b05f3000+68b7000]

Mar 26 05:05:56 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 26 05:05:56 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[7571]: segfault at 909c17f ip b362ff9d sp a6b67514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b05f3000+68b7000]

Mar 26 05:05:56 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 26 05:05:57 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[7576]: segfault at 909c17f ip b362ff9d sp a6b67514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b05f3000+68b7000]

Mar 26 05:05:57 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 26 05:05:57 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[7581]: segfault at 909c17f ip b362ff9d sp a6b67514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b05f3000+68b7000]

Mar 26 05:05:57 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 26 05:05:57 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[7585]: segfault at 909c17f ip b362ff9d sp a7368514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b05f3000+68b7000]

Mar 26 05:05:57 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 14 25 00 f0 0f 00 81 e2 00 00 f0 0f 09 d0 0b 45 cc <c6> 00 00 25 ff 0f 00 00 c6 00 00 6a 01 e8 31 85 fc fc 90 55 ba 91

Mar 26 05:05:57 lenovo kernel: QtWebEngineProc[7591]: segfault at 909c17f ip b362ff9d sp a6366514 error 6 in libQt5WebEngineCore.so.5.15.2[b05f3000+68b7000]

Mar 26 05:05:57 lenovo kernel: Code: 99 fb ff ff 89 f0 e8 62 fc ff ff 8b 46 10 8b 56 18 83 ec 0c c1 e0 0c c1 e2 1

```

Ich frage mich ob das noch was am Kernel sein kann. Ich werde jetzt erstmal firefox bauen und wenn der läut, alles auf qtwebengine basierte rausschmeissen. Komisch, das Laptop lief vorher einwandfrei, mit Falkon als Browser. Ich konnte es nur nicht mehr updaten, weil portage nicht mehr funktionierte. Es wurde ca 2 Jahre nicht aktualisiert. Eigentlich wollte ich den firefox nicht aber aber der  anderen Seite ist die qtwebengine ohnehin eine Katastrophe. 21 Stunden Kompilerzeit gemessen. Den Grund herauszufinden würde mich schon interessieren.

Beim Neuaufbau hatte ich den Kernel mit oldconfig weitgehend überhommen. Die Probleme mit dem Filesystem waren wohl darin begründet, dass es damals, als ich es installiert hatte vor Ewigkeiten das Feature noch nicht gab.

----------

## Erdie

Hat irgendjemand noch eine Idee, wo man jetzt noch nachschauen könnte?

EDIT: Firefox abgeschlossen, funktioniert. Den wollte ich eigentlich nicht, da man mit einem 1024x768er Display mit Tab-Bar kaum noch surfen kann und der Falkon in der Lage ist, diese verschwinden zu lassen. Leider ist mir das nicht vergönnt. Möglicherwiese hat die qtwebengine einen Bug und der ganze Stress ist gar nicht meine Schuld. Aber ich gehe davon aus, irgendwo noch einen Fehler gemacht zu haben - irgend sowas blödes wir mit den CAPS.

----------

## firefly

Eventuell gibt es auch Probleme mit dem RAM.

Es könnte nicht schaden den ram zu prüfen mit memtest86/memtest86+

----------

## Erdie

 *firefly wrote:*   

> Eventuell gibt es auch Probleme mit dem RAM.
> 
> Es könnte nicht schaden den ram zu prüfen mit memtest86/memtest86+

 

Kann sein ja, ist aber unwahrscheinlich, denn warum sollte dasselbe Gerät nicht mehr funktionierten nur weil die Softwareversion neuer ist. Es hat funktioniert und dann habe ich es plattgemacht für eine Neuinstallation. Vorher war der gleiche LXQT + Falkon drauf. Oder die qtwebengine ist so viel mächtiger geworden in den letzten 1-2 Jahren, dann könnte es sein. 

Den RAM prüfen kann ich trotzdem mal ..

----------

